
Missing the Point - xseer
http://www.storytotell.org/missing-the-point/
======
xseer
> So quit trying to be a better programmer so you can write more code faster
> and better and be more powerful at it so you can be a better cog and get
> more head pats. Be a better programmer to help save the planet from red
> lectroids from the 8th dimension.

